# Chrono 1938 Black



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Wow!

Just Wow!!

...but a nightmare to capture ...reflections, reflections.





































Definitely my fave watch to date - but then it's probably my most expensive watch to date - and probably the longest wait :-d .


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Many congrats! :-!

It's a wonderful watch, 


Volker ;-)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats. It is beautiful, really beautiful.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats, I fell in love the first time I saw it as well


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats, I have one on order as well. Would You please take some photos sideways.

Ogi


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Wow!
> 
> Just Wow!!
> 
> ...but a nightmare to capture ...reflections, reflections.


I have the original version and was thinking of getting the black 1938 as well... But... what happened to that beautiful pressed dial?
The numerals look almost flat like printed ones? Compare with a photo shot by Mike:










The numerals and Stowa logo are clearly raised and often mistaken to be applied numerals.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Very good point, it may be because of photo?


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

:-( Now I am not happy


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

It do not look that way on their web site or I may be wrong?


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Fear not - it is just the photo, or rather the photographer :roll: !
Did I mention the reflections :-d ?

The dial is a thing of lustrous beauty, and luxurious colour.

As stated on the website;
"_A convex sapphire glass_ [did I mention the reflections] _protects the *intricately embossed dial*. The date feature is the result of some extra effort: apart from the 8-fold embossing, another combination of embossing and punching is necessary to create the date display_."

Here are a couple more shots, with a 100% crop, which I hope you can see the 'raised' numerals.





































These shots also give an idea of the thickness of the watch [not slim, but then again with a Valjoux 7753 movement it was never going to be].
There is a perfectly good side on photo on the Stowa website.

I'd like to reassure viewers that it fits perfectly on my wrist despite the wrist shot suggesting otherwise - simply a combination of a poorly adjusted strap with wrist contortions attempting to get a reflection free pic - did I mention the reflections b-) ?

I'm in love with this watch.
The regulation seems to be absolutely bang on too :-!.


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

FYI - regarding reflections, if you are shooting with a Digital SLR you can purchase a circular polarizing filter, for your lens. This filter will cut down on the reflections. That being said, all these photographs are great!


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> "_A convex sapphire glass_ [did I mention the reflections] _protects the *intricately embossed dial*. The date feature is the result of some extra effort: apart from the 8-fold embossing, another combination of embossing and punching is necessary to create the date display_."
> 
> Here are a couple more shots, with a 100% crop, which I hope you can see the 'raised' numerals.


Excuse the crappy cellphone photo, but please compare to my original 1938.
The black is also a beauty still, but it looks like Stowa uses a different dial manufacturer.
Apart from the obvious it looks different to me anyways.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Your right, very different,not the same quality at least it looks that way from the photos!!!


clubbtraxx said:


> Excuse the crappy cellphone photo, but please compare to my original 1938.
> The black is also a beauty still, but it looks like Stowa uses a different dial manufacturer.
> Apart from the obvious it looks different to me anyways.


----------



## Darksteele (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm...I think the cream certainly looks more pronounced on the numerals and logo. Is the black dial painted and so fills up the dial somewhat?


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Can somebody from Stowa reply?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

I presume they can't: They are on vacation now,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

It is a big diference


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ogi said:


> Can somebody from Stowa reply?


This is the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa *Forum*. Jörg chimes in from time to time but he is not present here all the time. If you are eagerly interested in getting an answer questioned and don't get the answer here then drop Stowa an email. The Stowa team are happy to answer all your inquiries in a timely manner. Their service is known to be top notch. However, as already pointed out by brainless, there will be no answer because the team is off.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Renisin said:


> Your right, very different,not the same quality at least it looks that way from the photos!!!


Ren, what do You mean by not the same quality. 
It is strange but it looks like my previous post with same question to You has been removed.
Ogi


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

stuffler said:


> This is the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa *Forum*. Jörg chimes in from time to time but he is not present here all the time. If you are eagerly interested in getting an answer questioned and don't get the answer here then drop Stowa an email. The Stowa team are happy to answer all your inquiries in a timely manner. Their service is known to be top notch. However, as already pointed out by brainless, there _will be no answer_ because the team is off.


Let me complete your last information, please:
There _will be_ _an answer_ - but not earlier than mid of August (after their return to work)

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It has been removed because the post wasn't linked to Rens post. You might consider not to use the linear mode.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brainless said:


> Let me complete your last information, please:
> There _will be_ _an answer_ - but not earlier than mid of August (after their return to work)
> 
> Volker ;-)


OK; please let me add that Jörg is planning to travel to NYC end of August. An email to Stowa would be advisable though.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Ogi,

Going by the photos they look very different,but as we all know photos can be deceiving. I think the best thing to do would be to ask someone at Stowa to clear this up. Like it has already been stated,they are on vacation until the 17th of August.

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Volker. Watch is a beauty anyway. What do You think regarding quality statement by Ren. I do not understand meaning. Also if process of manufacturing is same it should look more similar if nothing else. 

Ogi


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Renisin said:


> Ogi,
> 
> Going by the photos they look very different,but as we all know photos can be decieving. I think the best thing to do would be to ask someone at Stowa to clear this up. Like it has already been stated,they are on vacation until the 17th of August.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ren.
Not willing to explain further judging from pictures?

Ogi


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

My black Chrono 1938 numerals are looking exactly the same the creme Chrono 1938 numerals look like.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f98/stowa-chrono-1938-black-dial-date-634184.html


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

They don't appear to be made the same way! The numbers on the black dial appear to be applied!

Ren



Ogi said:


> Thanks Volker. Watch is a beauty anyway. What do You think regarding quality statement by Ren. I do not understand meaning. Also if process of manufacturing is same it should look more similar if nothing else.
> 
> Ogi


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am a proud owner of the Chrono 1938 black. My Chrono 1938 black numerals looks more like applied to raised numerals like those shown in Bro stuffler,mike's pictures. This clearly concerns me a lot as the difference is a lot as pointed out by the bros here. 
:rodekaart


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be surprising if the numerals were applied rather than embossed as the description of the 1938 Black on the Stowa web site refers to “the 8-fold embossing” of the dial. I don’t believe Stowa would say that if it wasn’t true.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Tomaski33 said:


> I am a proud owner of the Chrono 1938 black. My Chrono 1938 black numerals looks more like applied to raised numerals like those shown in Bro stuffler,mike's pictures. This clearly concerns me a lot as the difference is a lot as pointed out by the bros here.
> :rodekaart


Is it possible to provide one photo of Your 1938 black.
Thanks in advance
Ognjen


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

My black chrono looks exactly as the original. I have posted pictures in past. Something about that watch in question does not look right. I am curious as well.....


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

hotnerd said:


> My black chrono looks exactly as the original. I have posted pictures in past. Something about that watch in question does not look right. I am curious as well.....


Which watch "in question" ???
My watch!

Looking at the numerals under a loupe - it obvious that they are not applied but form from the dial face itself.

The numerals may not stand as proud as those on the Creme version - or they maybe exactly similar - I do not have one with which to compare.
My thoughts are that any perceived differences are possibly due to the optical effects of the dials being of differing colours & textures.

I presume everyone does understand the term "embossed" (as opposed, presumably, engraved) ???
Click HERE for a concise explanation of different watch dials - along with some good illustrative photos (especially when expanded).
You can easily see the difference between embossed & applied numerals.

From this one comparison alone, I can quite easily tell the dial on my 1938 Chrono Black is embossed.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

langtoftlad said:


> Which watch "in question" ???
> My watch!
> 
> Looking at the numerals under a loupe - it obvious that they are not applied but form from the dial face itself.
> ...


Hi Lang,

Can You compare Your and Mike watch on photos and advise if it looks same to You.

Ogi


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i am in holidays this week but i try to answer as fast as possible.
Some people are right that the dial is a bit different from the first serie, the numbers are not as high as the first few watches.

Still the dial is stamped but the dial supplier has to change a bit the production way, if not he was not able to deliver.

I will change some pictures in the Onlineshop to make it more clear.

This i can do after i am back from a one week holiday i have at the moment.

If somebody don´t like the dial like it is he can send back the watch and we refund.

It is a small difference but the dial supplier is not able to do it anymore like the prototypes and the first 5- 10 watches (dials) he made for us.

I decided to keep the watch in the collection because for me it looks still nice and different from many other watches.

But of course we have to change the pictures in the shop because some of them let the customers maybe thinking the numbers are higher.

Its a shame with many suppliers, often they can´t produce in serie what they deliver as prototypes and first small trial serie.

But we have to accept it like this, we need more than one year to have it like it is now.

We returned several series because they wasn´t like we want.

now it is a bit different but still a very nice watch in my opinion.

But like always we respect the customers feeling and if somebody don´t like it he can return without problems.

Many thanks and best regards

Jörg Schauer

i try to take it out of the shop to change the pictures in the next 2 weeks.
hope this wrks because i am in italy at the moment ;-)


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Well my watch is certainly not going back! It's absolutely beautiful & stunning!

I am not a "pixel counter" to use a photographic term. I do not microscopically investigate each individual element - where would you stop, would you want to examine each individual blued screw for colour consistency???

It is all about how the parts come together to make the whole.

The dial on my 1938 Chrono Black is embossed - it is luxurious, it is lustrous, it has a depth of colour which not only makes it pretty unique but suggests a quality beyond it's price.

Shall we now have a discussion about the 'shade of black' of the dial? Is it as "black" as it should be :think: ???


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

langtoftlad said:


> Well my watch is certainly not going back! It's absolutely beautiful & stunning!
> 
> I am not a "pixel counter" to use a photographic term. I do not microscopically investigate each individual element - where would you stop, would you want to examine each individual blued screw for colour consistency???
> 
> ...


IMO first dials were better looking and was one of reasons to order it.


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Ogi said:


> IMO first dials were better looking and was one of reasons to order it.


Your choice!


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I do like the earlier versions with the thicker "applied" numbers.

It just looks better to my eye. It adds an element of detail and class.

These small details are very important in watches. Especially when your in that $2000 plus category.


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Ogi said:


> IMO first dials were better looking and was one of reasons to order it.


Looks like Mike and Hotnerd got one of the very few 'good' ones out there.
I wanted one just like that myself. I'm not saying the current version is not nice because it still is, but perhaps not as nice as it should have been.

Too bad, maybe one comes up for sale sometimes...


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it is very noticeable, the numbers were so pronounced, standing off of the dial. WHile the New Black dialed 1938 looks ok,it is not nearly as beautiful as the original. Thats not going to be just my opinon I'm sure!! I hope they don't mess with the White dialed 1938,I believe it would be a big turn off for most people!

Jorg, if you are listening, keep the quality high as I am sure the people here would rather pay more to get the better product!!!!! In the future I also think it best to change your site pictures before you sell watches it nolonger represents!!!!!

Best Regards,

Ren



clubbtraxx said:


> Looks like Mike and Hotnerd got one of the very few 'good' ones out there.
> I wanted one just like that myself. I'm not saying the current version is not nice because it still is, but perhaps not as nice as it should have been.
> 
> Too bad, maybe one comes up for sale sometimes...


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Ogi,

You are exactly correct, the first dials were the better looking and a large reason to order it!!!!

Regards,

Ren



Ogi said:


> IMO first dials were better looking and was one of reasons to order it.


----------



## cycloneracing (Jun 2, 2009)

I recieved my Chrono 1938 (Creme, not black) just Yesterday (very exciting).

After following this thread in the last few weeks, and in addition, my watch (and several others I believe) was delayed by low dial supplies on stock at Stowa, I was quite concerned that the raised numerals would not be prominent enough.

I was worried about the dial for a long time before I received the watch yesteday and it was the first thing I checked when I opened the fedex package and wrapping paper (no watch box! but it's ok, they will send one later... )

I can say that even though Jorg has stated that the numerals are not as high as the first 10 or so watches, they are still noticably prominent and quite satisfactory. Especially if you hold the watch at an angle to the light, they cast a decent shadow!

I don't have a Macro lens or access to one, and I know a thread is useless without pics, but my explanation will have to suffice for you today.

If you are thinking not to order because of the lower embossed numerals, you needn't worry. This watch is amazing in person and when placed next to my MO Unitas, makes the MO look very plain and boring now (sorry Stowa!).

I am still amazed at how awesome this watch looks. I will try to get some photos over the weekend (but I doubt I will be able to capture the numerals).


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Lang,

Counting pixels as you say has everything to do with it, the cost of that watch or any watch costing several thousands of dollars is in the details!!!!! If the details aren't there then the high cost should not be there,after all thats what you paid for. Its not about being anal,its about getting what you were promised, period!

If you are happy with that fine,but don't expect the rest of us to be! I myself would not buy it in its present offering!

Best Regards,

Ren



langtoftlad said:


> Well my watch is certainly not going back! It's absolutely beautiful & stunning!
> 
> I am not a "pixel counter" to use a photographic term. I do not microscopically investigate each individual element - where would you stop, would you want to examine each individual blued screw for colour consistency???
> 
> ...


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Take macro pics and you should have no problem! I would love to see better pictures than what we've seen thus far. I am afraid the new dial will kill the thrill for me however!



cycloneracing said:


> I recieved my Chrono 1938 (Creme, not black) just Yesterday (very exciting).
> 
> After following this thread in the last few weeks, and in addition, my watch (and several others I believe) was delayed by low dial supplies on stock at Stowa, I was quite concerned that the raised numerals would not be prominent enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

After surfing and surfing while waiting patiently for months for the Black Chrono to arrive I was surprised to see that when i saw the watch in person for the first time, the numbers weren't as prominent compared to the first few versions. I was still excited but it was a bit of a let down especially comparing the first dials. The whole experience could have been better if those who ordered after the dial shortages were made aware of the differences BEFORE ordering/payment/shipping so we knew exactly what we were getting. 

Overall, it's a small disappointment and one that I can live with considering the other option of returning the watch (after all that waiting). So, I still love it, but perhaps just a bit less than if I could have had what was shown in the original pics.

Jorg, I know you mentioned exhausting all the options to match the original dials, but any chance for a potential dial replacement IF a manufacturer could be found to match the first versions? Fingers crossed...


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2009)

Fischer said:


> It would be surprising if the numerals were applied rather than embossed as the description of the 1938 Black on the Stowa web site refers to "the 8-fold embossing" of the dial. I don't believe Stowa would say that if it wasn't true.


At the time of writing the Chrono 1938 Black is no longer on the Stowa web site. It has been removed along with the reference to "the 8-fold embossing" of the dial. 


The silver dial 1938 is still available and the description still refers to the eight times embossed dial.


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

If there is any Luck left in the world the white dial will NOT be affected by this. 
Or is it also not like the first dials? 
Couldn't decide between white and black dial before, was leaning to the white one but now I'm sure.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Ren

It is just wrong. Watch is still beauty but not what I have ordered. 
I was so looking fwd to it. I did not cancel my order yet and actually not sure what to do.

Ogi



Renisin said:


> Dear Lang,
> 
> Counting pixels as you say has everything to do with it, the cost of that watch or any watch costing several thousands of dollars is in the details!!!!! If the details aren't there then the high cost should not be there,after all thats what you paid for. Its not about being anal,its about getting what you were promised, period!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

hello,

in the reason i am out of town in holidays i just want to write some words.

The dial is still produced by the 8-fold embossing!! of course. .-)

only the finish is a bit different, but the dialsupplier is not able to make it in a other way in the future for the black dial.
(we make several series in the last 1.5 years since we launched the watch)

The black dial is produced with other specifications like the silver one, thats the reason we have to do like it is.

i will change the pictures in the shop and again, i am sorry that we have small differences.

But there is no other dial supplier who can work in this quality and we have to take it like it is.

Still i want to say that it is correct that it looks a bit different but the most of the customer love it like it is.

but i respect if somebody don´t like .

please send the watch back and we refund money next week when we are at home again.

many thanks and best regards

jörg schauer

the difference is the production way if you have to color the dial black.

there are many steps which don´t allow to have it like the silver one.

during the development of the dial in the last 1.5 years we tried many ways, but this is the only one who works.

i was sometimes thinking if i don´t offer the black version but many people who already have it now told us it still looks very different and they love their watch.

So we decided to keep it like this.

The best will be if the people who don´t like it send it back.

And of course it is not cheaper than the silver one ! ;-), it is the opposite, it costs me more because we have more production steps for the black one as for the sliver one !!!


----------



## cycloneracing (Jun 2, 2009)

OK so reading this thread further I see the Black dial is affected a little more and perhaps the cream dial not so much.
Here are some photos of the numerals on my cream dial which I recieved yesterday. I will post more pics in the other thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/no-love-chronograph-1938-a-682212.html


























These numerals on the watch with cream dial are plenty pronounced for my liking and I am loving this watch since I have received it yesterday.


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Cycloneracing - wear your watch in good health & enjoy it.
But for me, those numerals stand just a little too tall!
Of course, even in non macro photos everything is magnified on screen.

FWIW - I'm wearing my 1938 Black today, and in real life I can see the numerals are raised above the dial face, they look crisp & clean. My personal opinion is that the height is just about right, gives the dial a look of sophisticated quality. Much higher and the risk is that the effect would look cumbersome.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

What?????????????



langtoftlad said:


> Cycloneracing - wear your watch in good health & enjoy it.
> But for me, those numerals stand just a little too tall!
> Of course, even in non macro photos everything is magnified on screen.
> 
> FWIW - I'm wearing my 1938 Black today, and in real life I can see the numerals are raised above the dial face, they look crisp & clean. My personal opinion is that the height is just about right, gives the dial a look of sophisticated quality. Much higher and the risk is that the effect would look cumbersome.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Renisin said:


> What?????????????


Lol, no comment


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't discover Stowa until after the drama with the Flieger Original. If I could choose between my 2801 Flieger and an FO, I would probably pick the latter. This doesn't mean that I'm not perfectly happy with the 2801, however.

I think that you need to spend some time with the current black dial and decide if you want the watch. If you do, forget about the earlier series, buy the watch and enjoy it.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

canard said:


> I didn't discover Stowa until after the drama with the Flieger Original. If I could choose between my 2801 Flieger and an FO, I would probably pick the latter. This doesn&#146;t mean that I&#146;m not perfectly happy with the 2801, however.
> 
> I think that you need to spend some time with the current black dial and decide if you want the watch. If you do, forget about the earlier series, buy the watch and enjoy it.


Agree  its all subjective


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Can,

You and I came on board about the same time and like you am a hugh Stowa fan, period!!!!! Yes we could debate which watch looks best,but like you said it is a mute point! The real issue for me is when should we have found out about it,before we received it or after we received it? The picture on the site was taken down after the point was raised,not before!

In an other Stowa thread, a watch was ordered with a special crown request,the customer was told that his watch would be shipped to him as per his request. When he received the watch it had the standard crown!! Why wasn't he told about this before they shipped the watch? In fact he went on to say that he would probably have changed his mind on buying the watch! I know that not receiving the box with the watch is not such a big deal,but the way it was handled is!!!!!

I am just glad I found out about the changes before I ordered my watch,now to decide if it is still for me!!!!

As for the FO, maybe one day I can find a preloved one for sale,one can only hope!

Just something to think about,

Ren



canard said:


> I didn't discover Stowa until after the drama with the Flieger Original. If I could choose between my 2801 Flieger and an FO, I would probably pick the latter. This doesn't mean that I'm not perfectly happy with the 2801, however.
> 
> I think that you need to spend some time with the current black dial and decide if you want the watch. If you do, forget about the earlier series, buy the watch and enjoy it.


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, yeah, if the product differs from the website description the customer should be informed. Stowa has always practiced excellent communications, and I'm going to assume that these recent incidents are a blip of some sort.

Also, if I had been on a waiting list for an FO it would probably would have taken me a while to get over the disappointment. I'm still hoping that one day we will see a Flieger with a Durowe movement, modified for a central second hand.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

We can only hope they are listening!!!!!!!!!!!!!



canard said:


> Well, yeah, if the product differs from the website description the customer should be informed. Stowa has always practiced excellent communications, and I'm going to assume that these recent incidents are a blip of some sort.
> 
> Also, if I had been on a waiting list for an FO it would probably would have taken me a while to get over the disappointment. I'm still hoping that one day we will see a Flieger with a Durowe movement, modified for a central second hand.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

we are always listening!

But we are no machines which means we have more than 99,5% absolutely satisfied customers but *sometimes things happen we can´t stop.*

at the moment you are right, we have 3-5 customers who don´t like the dial of the black chrono, but like i write several times. the dial supplier is not able to change it.

we have tried more than 1.5 years to get it like it is now.

Still i think it is a special watch but i also respect if the people who got it now want to send back.

this is the idea of the 14 days "have a look and if you don't like please send it back and we refund the complete money of course"

it is not a matter of saving money for the dial production, the black dial is more expensive as the creme one and i would spend much more if we could have the possibility to have it like the first prototypes.

*but the prototypes we can´t multiplicate, this is a mistake of the dial supplier - one of the best in the world !!*

so what can we do? nothing than only make new pictures and change it in the shop.

why i didn't do it before?: we had no time before and no response like now.

and now i am in holidays and can´t make new pictures ;-)

But next week when i am back home i will do pictures and change them in the shop.

I think all people here know that we are always listening to the customers request and we are proud to satisfied more than 99,5%

to satiesfied 100% is a dream but i think we never will reach this target because peoples taste and peoples tolerance and personal emotions and feelings are different.

But we and the most of the customers know that we are always doing everything which is in our hand to make all customers satisfied.

we will continue this way but we are sorry that sometimes the time or the suppliers fight against our target 

Everybody who is active in his life maybe can agree this point.

I hope that thoose people who don´t like the dial or have critic on the last days communication (in the reason that we are all out for holidays), will come back one day to STOWA to see that our quality price range is very unique in the watchword and we will keep it like this.

and we always try to buy the best quality we can get in the market to keep this price/quality relation.

Also the normal situation is that we are ASAP replying to all mails we get, the problem is now the holiday time.

My staff has worked so hard the last week and months that they all need holidays.

And if we try to make different holiday dates we loose to much really effective time.

Which means we have had in former times different holiday times, but the problem was that we are more than 6 or 8 weeks not 100% effective.

we decided to make a break for 2-3 weeks and after this break to be back with 100% power to satisfied our customers.

But i see that also this is a problem we have to think about in the future.

For me i have to spend every day time in front of my laptop to react.

This is not really holidays where you should take power for the coming months.

Best regards and be sure we are always listening ;-)

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

i forgot: 
we have sent out more than 50 black chronographs in the last weeks all over the world and the ratio of the absolutely satisfied (more than 45 people) vs. the not really satisfied (3-5) turned out to be not perfect and not like usual.

However, I think it revealed not to be worse at all as we may think when only reading the comments of those who are not satisfied ;-)

Still I respect the comments of the people who don't like it as they supposed, but the only thing is to refund the money and hope that this people come back one day for a other watch from STOWA.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Melchior (Nov 26, 2011)

Jörg Schauer said:


> We decided to make a break for 2-3 weeks and after this break to be back with 100% power to satisfied our customers.
> For me I have to spend every day time in front of my laptop to react. This is not really holidays ........


A suggestion to Forum members -
that any further discussion of this topic is left until after 17th August,
so that Herr Schauer can enjoy the remaining days of his holidays in peace. b-)


----------



## James_N (Jul 9, 2009)

I can only applaud Jörg on such a comprehensive reply. This is what Stowa is about. Excellant communication (even when on Holiday!) and those that are not satisfied, get refunded without question!

Hopefully one day I can have a Chrono. I love them


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I think it's important that any buyer knows exactly what their getting.

Details are so very important. The face of a watch can make or break sales. It's just as important as the movement.

In the watch world, a few mm here and there and the final execution of a dial with intricate details is what watchmaking is all about. Thats why everything is so important and it all matters. 

The stowa chrono is one beautiful watch regardless. You just don't want to ship watches across the world if there not as advertised on the pictures.

I wish the creme dial was available with a date as well. My love for the black dial has a lot to do with needing a date.

I probably would have bought a stowa chrono, but it's the 14mm plus thickness that made me think twice. That's related to the movement and there's nothing that can be done there.

Next to the IWC portuguese (one of my all time fav watches) I think the stowa chrono is one of the best looking chronos on the market. With the mesh bracket, it's just stunning to look at. And it's 1/4 the cost of a Portuguese. 

There's just no denying to my eyes that the early ones with the raised numbers look so much better.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i have started a new thread Chrono 1938 black with date, new official pictures and want to show some of the new pictures i have taken today.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Darksteele (Sep 5, 2010)

In the scheme of things I don't think it will make much difference to the majority of Stowa buyers. A storm in a tea cup as we say in the UK!

But to those who saw the original black dial it is a big difference and in my opinion the new dial is not as nice as the original but that doesn't stop it from still being a lovely unique watch 

I love my Cream dial version, however now for me, it will have to live without it's Black dial version brother.


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have started a new thread Chrono 1938 black with date, new official pictures and want to show some of the new pictures i have taken today.
> 
> ...


Good day Mr. Schauer,

I have ordered 1398 chrono black as my first Stowa (order number 6819) and not happy with look of numerals as per posted photographs. Watch is still very nice but I was attracted to chrono 1938 model primary because impressed by raised numerals. If possible I would like to change my order to chrono 1938 with cream dials and raised numerals and the rest of order to stay same? If You will get me positive answer on my request would like to know if will be possible for You to keep delivery time same as per original order confirmed by Luisa through our correspondence.

Will forward my order details and correspondence with Luisa through e-mail.

Hope to get positive answer
Thanks in advance
Ognjen


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Ogi,

You will need to email them as they are on vacation! It is the best and most reliable way of communicating with Stowa! I have to agree with you,while the black dialed 1938 still looks good,the creme dial with its raised lettering and numerals looks far more refined!!!!! It is still on my on my short list!!

Best Regards,

Ren



Ogi said:


> Good day Mr. Schauer,
> 
> I have ordered 1398 chrono black as my first Stowa (order number 6819) and not happy with look of numerals as per posted photographs. Watch is still very nice but I was attracted to chrono 1938 model primary because impressed by raised numerals. If possible I would like to change my order to chrono 1938 with cream dials and raised numerals and the rest of order to stay same? If You will get me positive answer on my request would like to know if will be possible for You to keep delivery time same as per original order confirmed by Luisa through our correspondence.
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ogi

This is the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa *Forum*.
It is not meant to be used as a hotline. If you already placed an order all order related stuff should be dealt with by e-mailing Stowa at [email protected]. As soon as Jörg an his team are back from vacation they will be happy to answer your inquiries regarding ammending your order. If you want to change your order this forum is not the right place to do it. 
So please sort it out by communicating directly with Stowa.

Thank you.


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Question: What does "_8-fold embossing" mean, exactly? How does that relate to the numbers on the dial? Thanks _


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Crocker,

It is the process in which the dial is made,there are many ways to make a dial,ie,printed,applied and so on!!! The 8-fold method is supposed to be more complicated to fabricate and gives the watch a more refined,finished look if you will. It can be googled of course and there are others here that know far more about it than I.

I do believe the Creme Dialed 1938 is one of the best looking watches out there and for the money is the best value,get it while you can!!!

Ren



crocker7 said:


> Question: What does "_8-fold embossing" mean, exactly? How does that relate to the numbers on the dial? Thanks _


----------



## Ogi (Jul 9, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Ogi
> 
> This is the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa *Forum*.
> It is not meant to be used as a hotline. If you already placed an order all order related stuff should be dealt with by e-mailing Stowa at [email protected]. As soon as Jörg an his team are back from vacation they will be happy to answer your inquiries regarding ammending your order. If you want to change your order this forum is not the right place to do it.
> ...


Mike, I sent a few mails already and no reply. 
It is obvious that You take care only words of happines to be posted here but as per recent events they do not deserve any of those.

Ogi


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know,

what's the exact meaning of "_8-fold embossing" - _but I consider it to describe a processing of eight different steps of work on, that are needed to get such a dial made.

Remember that English language isn't the mother tongue of Joerg.....neither mine b-),

Volker ;-)


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

dear ogi, as we are all in holidays we have to check the mails after the holidays and of course we have to check your wish.

but of course it is always possible to change or cancel a order, this is never a problem basically.

best regards

jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

8 fold embossing means the dial is stamped and pressed 8 times into a negative form, there is no other way to get such precise and fine numbers.

for example it s impossible to get the STOWA on the dial in this size and perfection if you do not emboss.

it is impossible with added applications.

the STOWA is thinner than the two sticks you need on every application to fix them on the dial ;-)

best regards

jörg


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

..........and you won't get a reply until "_Jörg an his team are back from vacation_" - as Mike already stated.
They will be back after Monday, August 18.

Please don't insinuate any unfairness to Mike, referring to his moderating this forum: He is one of the best and most helpful for all members. |>

Volker ;-)


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Ogi said:


> Mike, I sent a few mails already and no reply.
> It is obvious that *You take care only words of happines to be posted* here but as per recent events they do not deserve any of those.
> 
> Ogi


This is an unfortunate statement, Mike is knowledgeable and constructive, and does not create the posts.
We visit this forum because we like / admire / appreciate Stowa and Schauer watches, so hence most of the mail is by its nature supportive. We would hardly be buying them and posting if that were not the case.
However, there are occasions where we are constructively critical, as not all watches will be to everyones taste, and what we enjoy is that Jorg as the owner and manufacturer takes the time to respond to our thoughts - as he is doing on his holiday to yours!!


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Andrzej said:


> This is an unfortunate statement, Mike is knowledgeable and constructive, and does not create the posts.
> We visit this forum because we like / admire / appreciate Stowa and Schauer watches, so hence most of the mail is by its nature supportive. We would hardly be buying them and posting if that were not the case.
> However, there are occasions where we are constructively critical, as not all watches will be to everyones taste, and what we enjoy is that Jorg as the owner and manufacturer takes the time to respond to our thoughts - as he is doing on his holiday to yours!!


I agree with this. a lot of the brand/sponsor forums have taboo subjects and can be heavily moderated. This is not one of them. Sure Jorg and Stowa make mistakes, everybody does. It's how they respond that thrills me. And I've always found Mike to be incredibly knowledgable and helpful with that knowledge.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Guys,lets not get carried away! Ogi is new here and his english is limited at best,so cut him a break! Yes Stowa is a great company that deserves our attention,I myself own three wonderful Stowa watches and for me it is hard to say which I like the best. You must remember that Stowa is a business,what successful business owners truely are able to leave the store for very long?

Do good people make mistakes,of course! You are right,its how those mistakes are handled that you truely find out who you are dealing with and Stowa is a great company to deal with!!!!!

I know Mike is a wonderful asset,here on this forum,but he has at times been short,or quick to Judgment,maybe not in this case but I have seen it!!!

Lets give Ogi another chance,after all he liked the Stowa enough to order it!!!

Regards,

Ren



drickster said:


> I agree with this. a lot of the brand/sponsor forums have taboo subjects and can be heavily moderated. This is not one of them. Sure Jorg and Stowa make mistakes, everybody does. It's how they respond that thrills me. And I've always found Mike to be incredibly knowledgable and helpful with that knowledge.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

No worries Ogi!



Renisin said:


> Guys,lets not get carried away! Ogi is new here and his english is limited at best,so cut him a break! Yes Stowa is a great company that deserves our attention,I myself own three wonderful Stowa watches and for me it is hard to say which I like the best. You must remember that Stowa is a business,what successful business owners truely are able to leave the store for very long?
> 
> Do good people make mistakes,of course! You are right,its how those mistakes are handled that you truely find out who you are dealing with and Stowa is a great company to deal with!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Unusual, you should have got an automated reply that Stowa is in vacation (as you have already been told by our member "brainless" one week ago).
Some of our members found these automated replies in their spam folder. So please check your spam folder and its settings. Can't see any reason for you being the only one not getting the automated reply.


----------



## jzpjzp (Oct 27, 2012)

really sorry to being up an old thread but I couldn't find the answer elsewhere, the changes in the dial variation (ie not as raised) is this the black dials only? or both the black and Creme?


----------

